# Who seen/shot the biggest deer this year.



## 94silverado (Oct 16, 2005)

I was on my way back from fargo i went through kindred ND and i was passing through Happy Valley if your from the area you know where that is. But any way it was woodsy area so i was driving a scant 40 MPH you know deer season opened rural area so yeah slow driving at night and i saw a shadow in the moonlight and it got closer about five feet from the car standing in the ditch was a 6x7 Buck thats the biggest i have seen in the area as long as i can remember so i thought i would share the story. anybody want to share theirs?


----------



## dwshunt (Apr 26, 2003)

I can't top that one, but we did see at least a heavy 5X5 that jumped up in the CRP at 5 feet! He was very big and big bodied too! Very nice rack a little wider than his ears and tall tines.

They didn't see him on opener and probably won't anymore this season.

Good Hunting.


----------



## 94silverado (Oct 16, 2005)

Sounds like a real nice buck, me personally i love it when deer jump up a couple feet from you no matter how much coffee you had that always gets your heart a goin. And you can always hope to see him this season its when you least expect it is when you will see him.


----------



## 264 (Sep 23, 2005)

I was at Schmitty's in Davenport on Saturday and saw a 18 point buck...man that thing was huge, I think the tag said Jeremy or J. Johnson, didn't look too close but it had something liek 10 on one side and 8 on the other, a couple downtines and a bunch of nubbins which I counted. Without the nubbins it was like a 7x8! Very nice Body on that buck too, there were also a bunch of 5x5 too 5x6 real nice bucks also hanging there!


----------



## dpx814 (Apr 13, 2005)

This was one that was taken by the neighbor by our farm: 
http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/alb ... ic_id=2906
Great rack, body was ok.


----------



## 264 (Sep 23, 2005)

I've never seen a whitetail with the flattened horns like that. Nice Deer


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

what would the deductions be? I know how to score a buck...but not deductions.


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## AlligatorCowboy (Oct 26, 2005)

woodpecker said:


> Best to date is a 5x5 that grosses 164 and nets 160. Shot on thursday night by 14 year old girl.


I envy alot of you that are getting nice bucks. I've been hunting deer now for about 15 years. I have not even come close to getting one, best buck I've got was a 5 X 5 with a down tine. scored 125 5/8 that was 9 years ago. Have a muley tag this year, seen nothing but little bucks.

I'm one frustrated hunter right now, don't tell me to walk..I've been walking 'hill's' boys to the point my legs hurt.

With the week winding down, don't even know what my next move will be.


----------



## micdundee (Jan 24, 2005)

I shot a 5x5 this year. It grosses 171 1/8 and nets 161 3/8 typ. 5 of the 8 mass measurments are 5 inches or better the other 3 are 4 7/8, 4 7/8, 4 5/8. The g 2's are 12 and g 3 are 10 the one g 4 is 8 and the other is only 4.


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Niles Short (Mar 18, 2004)

Friend shot a 169 green score by New Rockford Sat opener. Dirty dog


----------



## purepower (Sep 11, 2004)

well i have seen 3 great deer in my life, the first is the one my dad shot i thought it was pretty good at the time its a 6x6 that scores 148 and 3/8. the next was my buddies deer that he shot last year massive looks like tree logs on his head it scores 167 i believe he said.
[siteimg]2946[/siteimg]

the other one im working on chasing down this year prolly a 150 class buck.


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

MY uncle got this on this year.










I don't know any stats on it, cept for my uncle is pretty large, and the buck looks pretty big compared to him.

It has the longest inner tines I have ever seen (don't know the technical term). He said they were close to 12 inches.[/img]


----------

